# Pâte thermique ? ou pas...G4 tournesol



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,
alors que je questionnait la boutique locale Apple pour savoir si ils n'avaient pas quelques anciennes ram pour mon tournesol G4,
on m'as dit que je devais impérativement avant remontage ( gros dépoussièrage interne) 
remettre de la pâte thermique sinon je risque de griller le proc (?)
vrai ou pas ?
( jamais fait sur aucunes machines ouvertes , ni Mac ni autres...)
Patrick JJ
PS: je me trompe de rubrique, désolé, soit je double le post dans Mac de bureau soit un modo me déplace ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2014)

il te suffit de naviguer dans des fils en archives pour avoir la réponse
qui est bien entendu *OUI*, obligatoire
sinon risque de flinguer le mac

c'est egalement dans les manuels officiels Apple de réparation  de divers tournesols
(documents internes , mais qu'on trouve)

edit
ce fil sera déplacé vers...la section G4


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Avril 2014)

O.K Pascal,
merci,

Patrick JJ


----------



## claude72 (14 Avril 2014)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> vrai ou pas ?


Vrai ! la carcasse en aluminium est un élément du refroidissement du Tournesol, donc il y a besoin d'une continuité thermique avec le caloduc du processeur...

... et donc quand tu enlèves le fond (pour changer la barrette de SDRAM ou la pile ou autre), il faut remettre de la pâte thermique sur la partie du caloduc qui est en contact avec la carcasse.

(mais si tu grilles ton processeur, et que l'alim est encore bonne, tu veux bien me la mettre de côté, car j'en cherche une )

Edit :
Oups, grillé par Pascal... ça m'apprendra à taper si lentement !!!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2014)

dans l'idée de claude72
je suggère à patrick jean-jacques de ne PAS mettre de pate thermique

et comme ca je recupere l'alim ou le condo
( si pas flingués par cette manip risquée, risquée non seulement pour la partie electronique , mais eventuellement...  du jus dans le corps de l'utilisateur)


----------



## claude72 (14 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> dans l'idée de claude72
> je suggère à patrick jean-jacques de ne PAS mettre de pate thermique
> 
> et comme ca je recupere l'alim ou le condo


Non, non, non : c'est moi que j'ai eu l'idée le prem's, donc JE récupère l'alim ! :rateau:


----------



## jb07 (19 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> si pas flingués par cette manip risquée, risquée non seulement pour la partie electronique , mais eventuellement...  du jus dans le corps de l'utilisateur



Normalement le radiateur est la masse, donc côté jus ça devrait aller. Et même s'il est sous tension, ça risque de n'être que du 5V, le courant devrait être supportable. Bon éventuellement il sentira quelque chose s'il met la langue, mais alors là, on peut se demander si certains n'aiment pas un peu trop leur mac  

Ah et pour revenir au sujet et plus sérieusement, j'ai eu un G3 400 qui surchauffait (cause overclock à 500 ), ça n'a jamais grillé le proc. Donc un G4, il y a sans doute une protection interne qui bloque le proc et le met en sécurité (je laisse nos aimables contributeurs confirmer ce point).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Avril 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Normalement le radiateur est la masse, donc côté jus ça devrait aller. Et même s'il est sous tension, ça risque de n'être que du 5V, le courant devrait être supportable. Bon éventuellement il sentira quelque chose s'il met la langue, mais alors là, on peut se demander si certains n'aiment pas un peu trop leur mac
> 
> Ah et pour revenir au sujet et plus sérieusement, j'ai eu un G3 400 qui surchauffait (cause overclock à 500 ), ça n'a jamais grillé le proc. Donc un G4, il y a sans doute une protection interne qui bloque le proc et le met en sécurité (je laisse nos aimables contributeurs confirmer ce point).



Je vais confirmer une chose oui : vous délirez complètement ! :râteau:


Sur cette révélation fracassante, bon dimanche !


----------



## jb07 (20 Avril 2014)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je vais confirmer une chose oui : vous délirez complètement ! :râteau:
> 
> 
> Sur cette révélation fracassante, bon dimanche !



Le manuel du G4 (le micro-processeur) dit quelque chose comme "The temperature diode allows an external device to monitor the die temperature in order to detect excessive temperature conditions and alert the system". Là il est dit à propos d'un G4 portable que "The computer has thermal protection that shuts it down if temps become dangerous." https://discussions.apple.com/message/18246735#18246735

Alors après, je n'ai pas dit que le tournesol en avait, juste que c'était une possibilité.


----------



## claude72 (21 Avril 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> Et même s'il est sous tension, ça risque de n'être que du 5V, le courant devrait être supportable.


L'alim du Tournesol délivre du 12 volts...

... mais du côté du primaire c'est plutôt du 340 volts !!! là ça commence à chatouiller (très) fort...


----------



## jb07 (21 Avril 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> L'alim du Tournesol délivre du 12 volts...
> 
> ... mais du côté du primaire c'est plutôt du 340 volts !!! là ça commence à chatouiller (très) fort...



L'alim délivre du 12V, généralement pour l'alimentation des disques durs et lecteurs CD/DVD. Pour la carte mère, c'est du 5V. On peut avoir d'autres tensions : 2,5V, 3,3V selon les machines (le Tournesol, je ne sais pas).

Côté primaire, c'est du 220 qui arrive, et en aucun cas il ne doit être en contact avec la carcasse de la machine, qui est en principe reliée à la terre... Donc le différentiel doit sauter immédiatement dans ce cas (à condition que le tableau électrique soit équipé de différentiels, évidemment).

Si un petit malin s'amuse à relier le dissipateur au primaire, il y a de fortes chances que ça fasse une jolie fumée. Là, plus personne ne voudra récupérer l'alim (encore que certaines alims sont protégées).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
visiblement les vacances de Pâques vous font du bien,
vous me sembler tous en pleine forme ;-)
sérieusement,
1/ le tournesol n'est pas grillé (il a tourné pourtant ponctuellement sans thermic grease)
2/ je donne tous mes mac grillé ou pas a un ami qui est sur ma liste d'attente pour les pièces depuis longtemps...
3/ lui aussi cherche désespèrement une alim tournesol ( et moi la ram compatible ;-)
au plaisir de vous lire,
Adishats,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2014)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> ...
> 3/ lui aussi cherche désespèrement une alim tournesol ( et moi la ram compatible ;-)
> au plaisir de vous lire,
> Adishats,
> Patrick JJ



Quelle version du Tournesol ?


----------



## claude72 (22 Avril 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> (le Tournesol, je ne sais pas).


L'alimentation du Tournesol est en 2 parties :
- la 1re partie est une alim secteur qui délivre une seule tension à la 2e partie (apparemment c'est du 12 volts, mais en fait je n'en suis pas tout à fait sûr puisque la mienne est grillée !!!),
- et la 2e partie est un convertisseur DC/DC qui refabrique les différentes tensions dont la carte-mère a besoin.





> Côté primaire, c'est du 220 qui arrive,


Oui, mais c'est une alim *à découpage* et dans une alim à découpage le secteur est d'abord redressé et filtré, donc le "220" alternatif, qui est en fait du 240 volts depuis déjà quelques années, devient du 340 volts continu (240 x 1,414) après redressement et filtrage.


----------



## jb07 (22 Avril 2014)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est une alim *à découpage* et dans une alim à découpage le secteur est d'abord redressé et filtré, donc le "220" alternatif, qui est en fait du 240 volts depuis déjà quelques années, devient du 340 volts continu (240 x 1,414) après redressement et filtrage.



Ah je comprends mieux, merci pour les précisions. Je me demandais bien d'où venaient ces 340V. Ah et le 230 (que je persiste à appeler "220"), c'est devenu du 240 ?! Tout augmente


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Avril 2014)

Bonjour invité,
" Quelle version du Tournesol ? "
j'en sait rien, mais si tu en as sous le coude je vais lui poser la question,
on se voit pas souvent, en général il passe une ou deux fois par an prendre tous se que j'ai 
pas réussi ( ou pas envie ) de restaurer,
uniquement en PPC
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## claude72 (23 Avril 2014)

jb07 a dit:


> ... (que je persiste à appeler "220") ...


Ne t'inquiètes pas, tu es loin d'être le seul : beaucoup disent encore "220/380" (moi y compris !) alors qu'aujourd'hui le secteur est du "240/400"...

Et si ça peut te rassurer, en plus ce n'est pas très clair... car théoriquement ça devrait être soit du 230/400 soit du 240/415, puisqu'il y a un ratio de 1,732 (racine de 3) entre la tension monophasée et la tension triphasée... mais si tu mesures le secteur sur une prise standard mono sur un réseau de distribution correct (c'est à dire pas en pleine campagne en bout de ligne à une heure de pointe !!!) tu trouves 240 volts, alors que pour les installations industrielles en triphasé l'EDF vend du 400 volts...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Avril 2014)

@ Invité,
" Quelle version du Tournesol ? "
en ce qui concerne la recherche d'alim pour mon ami, sa réponse :
alim 14 et 16 broches pour iMac tournesol 15 et 17' !
et comme il y a 6 modèles en tout avec plusieurs versions on est pas avancé,
je suppose que les alims de ces modèles changent de spécifications au fil des ans ( entre 2002 et 2004...)
Patrick JJ


----------

